# Well I finally got my first Block after a month and change.... where do I go to pick up the packages



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

where do I go to pick up the packages?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> where do I go to pick up the packages?


Hit the START TRAVEL button and it will navigate you to the warehouse.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its really a difficult questions but let me try, usually the packages are in a facility which stores and ships them and usually they are called "Warehouse" or "Fulfillment Center". So its a wild guess that you also will be picking them from WH or a FC


----------

